# How much should a puppy poop?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds pretty normal to me - one per meal, plus a little over! Dogs do vary - Poppy and Sophy are fed the same amount, at the same time, but Pop goes two or three times as often as Sophy.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The one that uses a potty patch goes 3 to 4 times a for # 2 and God only know how many time for #1. The one that goes outside goes 7 am and only again at 6 to 7 PM


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

It will all even out eventually. Hazel pooped a lot at first but as she got older she slowed down. I'd say she poops 2 times a day now. 

She's a small standard at 21.5 inches tall and about 32-35 pounds. Eating isn't her favorite past time and enabler has been. She's almost 2 years old and I offer her 2 cups of food a day split into two 1 cup servings. About half the time she only eats her supper.

We have an older dog as well and I didn't want to complicate things with 2 different foods so she's never had puppy food. She's always had two 1 cup servings because that's always been about what she will eat. 

So it is possible that 2 cups is fine.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It does vary by dog! Maizie pooped about 3-4 times/day at that age, and she still does. I think Maizie was eating 1 1/2-2 cups of food at 14 wks. I fed her 4 times/day.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

As long as the stools are normal and not runny, I wouldn't worry. I think at that age Hans was eating 1.5 to 1.75 cups of food. I would've given him more, but he wouldn't eat it. He eats Ziwipeak now, and gets 4 or 5 1 oz scoops, depending on how active he is that day, plus some canned as a topper. He's about 23 inches and 45-47lbs.

Now he poops 2-3 times a day, but when he was eating a food with grains in it, he seemed to go more often.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh yes, puppies are poop manufacturing machines at that age. I think Timi was over a year before she settled into once or twice a day. At almost 14 Teaka is a once a day dog.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Roxanne , 12 weeks, seems to poop a lot. She must do poop about 5-6 times a day. Is that normal? She weighs 14 pounds . Is 2 cups of feed too much per day?


I haven't read other responses yet, but that seems right to me.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

It sounds normal.My puppy is going that much right now.I have to remember dogs metabolism is faster too.Sometimes now, my adult toy goes that much.It's poop patrol for us right now!LOL


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Well you all put me at ease. Yes it's formed, not rock hard, I guess normal firm.

Last night while my husband was sleeping she stole his 2 shoes and 2 socks. Good thing she carries everything back to her blanket.

Are poodles known to splash around in their bowl of water? We had to move hers outside, LOL


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

Well puppies are liable to do most anything!HAHAHA
I had a poodle puppy that "dug" in his water bowl. I had to keep telling him no all the time for that, til he was a good 4 months or older.I think she's just a puppy doing that but that's just my opinion.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Haha! The puppy playing in his water bowl reminds me...Almost all of my Scottie litters would go through a stage of playing in the water like that. It was such a pain...a big mess and hard to keep water in the bowls for them to drink, little brats. I'd just have to take away their water bowls and give them a rabbit water bottle instead. Didn't take them long to figure out how to get water out of that. Usually, I could give them back their water bowls in a couple of weeks. Puppies always think of some new fun...


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

As a puppy Zoe pooped so many times I could not keep track. Now she goes three times a day


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

digging in the water was a favorite of my puppies. It took a long time (and small bowls!) to discourage it enough that i could bring out the regular bowl again.

that said, perhpas they didn't learn exceedingly well, because yesterday Piper laid down in the xxl plastic water bowl at the dog park :rolffleyes:


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Hazel doesn't dig in her bowl but neat drinking is not one of her princess powers. She enjoys lapping in the bowl and then walking away without actually swallowing. We keep a towel by the water bowl to clean the floors with. She will drop water through every room in the house several times a day. 

I've tried many things to solve the problem but keeping a towel to wipe up the drips is working the best! (She's trained us well!)

Playing in the dish would seem easier to resolve. You could try smaller bowls or also try to raise the bowls so that it isn't enjoyable to paw the water. 

One of our cats use to paw the water but not make a mess. We use a fountain now so no more need to paw (cats can't "see" still water so they'll sometimes paw it to be sure there is water.)

My other sister has a tiny (seriously! TINY) Pom who likes to play in the water dish. He's too tiny to raise the dish. He has also trained his humans to just keep a towel handy for those times he feels he needs to go swimming!

I thought I had a picture of Hazel drinking but I couldn't find it. Instead I'll leave you with Tiny Pom!


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

Xena & Versace are 14 & 10 weeks old & they poop each about 4 - 5 time a day. I don't measure how much they eat, I just put down about a cup at a time & refill when it gets empty. Sometimes that's enough for a day & sometimes they eat it all up & I put down more. I know there are pros and cons to free feeding, but they're not hogs, and weighing only 2 & 3 pounds each, I want them to eat as much as they want, and not worry that they are being hungry.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Well now she seems to be scarfing down 2 cups a day. Is it time to increase it? (13 weeks and 14 pounds)


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it varies by dog. As long as the stools are consistent and firm, she should be fine. Ryker poops up to 8 times a day, just small amounts here and there. Cash poops 2, maybe 3 times a day and Auguste poops the same. Tucker and Mya seem to poop only 2 times a day. Everyone poops different!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I think it varies by dog. As long as the stools are consistent and firm, she should be fine. Ryker poops up to 8 times a day, just small amounts here and there. Cash poops 2, maybe 3 times a day and Auguste poops the same. Tucker and Mya seem to poop only 2 times a day. Everyone poops different!



That's an awful lot for the adult dogs - I would take a look at their diet. Never had an adult dog poop more than once or twice a day...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Well you all put me at ease. Yes it's formed, not rock hard, I guess normal firm.
> 
> Last night while my husband was sleeping she stole his 2 shoes and 2 socks. Good thing she carries everything back to her blanket.
> 
> Are poodles known to splash around in their bowl of water? We had to move hers outside, LOL



LOL, that's so cute! 

And a couple of my Poodles loved playing with their water dish when they were puppies. Moving the dish around until it spilled onto the floor. Buying a heavy duty mat to put the water dish on did the trick in our house. Still though, they would continue to try, lol. It stopped after once they got a little older.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That's an awful lot for the adult dogs - I would take a look at their diet. Never had an adult dog poop more than once or twice a day...



TP, agree Mine to only 2 times max, although With Cayenne using potty patch some times she goes 3 times a day. Never had an adult dog going outside more that 2 times


----------



## ancientman (Nov 5, 2015)

We are living in condo and never used pad. I had to go out at least 4~5 times a day and my girl did poop almost every time we went out before she became 6~7 months old.

Now she is over 8 months old she go out 4 times a day and doing poop 1~2 times a day. Size of stool is smaller then before too.

5~6 times pooping seems normal depends on environment, food. We are using Orijen,EVO,Farmina (37~42% protein)


----------

